# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How long takes for you to enter in a WILD? What methods do you use?

## Kallz

I know this may change from person to person and even with the time you try it, but how long take for you guys to actually enter in a dream with a regular WILD? In a WBTB? And in a nap WILD?

Today I tried to do a nap-wild but my house was very noisy, people talking, television, etc so i gave up. I stayed in bed for like 40 min counting my breaths.

Tomorrow i will try a WBTB and also wanna know your favorite mantras or methods to stay aware, cuz the last time i tried, i was sleeping maybe in 5 minutes  ::?: 

Sorry for the poor english.

----------


## moongrass

i always go to bed with noise canceling headphones, helps me relax and co there isn't outside noises. Also I don't start counting until i feel like I'm about to fall asleep.

----------


## Kallz

Up for more opinions. C'mon guys, share your experience  ::wink::

----------


## mcwillis

> I know this may change from person to person and even with the time you try it, but how long take for you guys to actually enter in a dream with a regular WILD? In a WBTB? And in a nap WILD?
> 
> Today I tried to do a nap-wild but my house was very noisy, people talking, television, etc so i gave up. I stayed in bed for like 40 min counting my breaths.
> 
> Tomorrow i will try a WBTB and also wanna know your favorite mantras or methods to stay aware, cuz the last time i tried, i was sleeping maybe in 5 minutes 
> 
> Sorry for the poor english.



Well I have been able recently to have a WILD in 15 seconds flat.  Now I don't say that to boast but merely to point out that it can be done very quickly.  I have started a thread concerning this and a few people have said that they are going to read the source material for the method.  Unfortunately someone made a comment about it being a method to have DEILD's without having read the source material when in fact the lucid dream was a traditional WILD in the sense that I succeeded without exiting from a dream.

----------


## Hukif

When I WILD, it barely takes 6 or 7 minutes. Generally do it when waking up in the middle of the night, what I do is, not open eyes, move so I'm comfortable, start imagining the scenes of the last dream I was at, and eventually the scenes will transform into a dream.

----------


## Kallz

> When I WILD, it barely takes 6 or 7 minutes. Generally do it when waking up in the middle of the night, what I do is, not open eyes, move so I'm comfortable, start imagining the scenes of the last dream I was at, and eventually the scenes will transform into a dream.



Do you think that imagine a scenario is better then mantras? Isn't it kinda "dangerous" since you can just fall asleep? (i'm saying for beginners)

----------


## Hukif

Well, to avoid the falling asleep thing I just do a RC while doing my WILD, so in case it fails, will do the RC and then become lucid. So its just the approach, never really used mantras so I can't say whether one is better than the other.

----------


## Kallz

I'm gonna use this topic again so i don't have to make another:

Do you guys personally can success in a WILD doing it in the first sleep? I know its kinda hard, but it can be practical?

----------


## moongrass

If I understand your question, I think you mean " CAN you guys personally... SUCCEED in a WILD ... in the first STAGE OF sleep?" I would say I can't but it is possible. I think it is easier for me to just wait until early in the morning.

----------


## lefty97

> Well I have been able recently to have a WILD in 15 seconds flat.  Now I don't say that to boast but merely to point out that it can be done very quickly.  I have started a thread concerning this and a few people have said that they are going to read the source material for the method.  Unfortunately someone made a comment about it being a method to have DEILD's without having read the source material when in fact the lucid dream was a traditional WILD in the sense that I succeeded without exiting from a dream.



 I can pretty much do the same, I usually wake up at around 5hr 30min after I go to sleep, look at the clock and get in a more comfortable position, then I can just watch the patterns on my eyelids and transition into a FA from SP lasting about 3 seconds, taking only a few seconds total, maybe 30 max... I have woken up from another LD, sat up and did a RC, found that I was awake, laid back down, and had a wild in less than 10 seconds.

It works best for me when I am really tired.

----------


## iFatal

I have had an accidental WILD. When I transitioned I was only about 50% lucid and the dream felt so real. I was at school and I was in the boys locker room getting changed for gym and someone flipped my lock so instead of trying to open it regularly I tried to make it explode using my hands and mind. Thats when I realized I was dreaming and I got sucked out right away.

If you want more info. on the technique I used, just click on the link in my signature.

----------


## whiterain

hmm about 3 years so far... no seriously though ive only had a couple of non lucid WIDs and they were after about 30 mins meditation

im getting closer though and always feel far more likely to make it after a tiny smoke.  any hints people on how to close the gap between wake/lucid>>http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/gettin...-wilds-107271/

----------


## Kastro187420

I tried to WILD last night... After waking up from a dream after about 4 hours of sleep, I figured I had nothing to lose by at least trying. Damn was I wrong. I attempted it for about 30 mins until I realized I was wasting my time... Didn't reach any state of the transition at all. No SP, No Hypnogogic Imagery, nothing. I decided to just go back to sleep and hope that Auto-Suggestion would kick in (most of my Lucids are Auto-Suggestion). After nearly 3 HOURS of trying to just go back to sleep, I said screw it and just got up for the day.

30 mins of WILD = No Going back to Sleep

I don't think I'm trying to WILD anymore after this.

----------


## cmind

> I tried to WILD last night... After waking up from a dream after about 4 hours of sleep, I figured I had nothing to lose by at least trying. Damn was I wrong. I attempted it for about 30 mins until I realized I was wasting my time... Didn't reach any state of the transition at all. No SP, No Hypnogogic Imagery, nothing. I decided to just go back to sleep and hope that Auto-Suggestion would kick in (most of my Lucids are Auto-Suggestion). After nearly 3 HOURS of trying to just go back to sleep, I said screw it and just got up for the day.
> 
> 30 mins of WILD = No Going back to Sleep
> 
> I don't think I'm trying to WILD anymore after this.



Another case of forced WILD. And this is why there are so many uninformed people on this site that discount the value of WILD; because they aren't doing it right...

Read mzzkc's WILD guide. Read it carefully.

----------


## JP

Most of my lucids have come from WILD's, I set my alarm for 5-6 hours after I fall asleep, I lay in bed when the alarm goes off then I start counting my breaths until I am in a dream or experience a heavier version of sleep paralysis.

----------


## Kastro187420

> Another case of forced WILD. And this is why there are so many uninformed people on this site that discount the value of WILD; because they aren't doing it right...
> 
> Read mzzkc's WILD guide. Read it carefully.



Oh I know how they work, and how well they work. My problem isn't that I'm doing it wrong... its more of just how I am. I have done them in the past. When I wake up however, if I don't go right to sleep within a couple minutes, I can lay there for hours on end.

----------


## moongrass

> I was at school and I was in the boys locker room getting changed for gym and someone flipped my lock so instead of trying to open it regularly I tried to make it explode using my hands and mind.



Not trying to go off topic but that takes me way back!!! haha!

----------


## cmind

> Oh I know how they work, and how well they work. My problem isn't that I'm doing it wrong... its more of just how I am. I have done them in the past. When I wake up however, if I don't go right to sleep within a couple minutes, I can lay there for hours on end.



If you're laying there for hours during a time of day when you would normally be asleep, then you must be forcing yourself to stay awake, which you're not supposed to do.

----------


## LikesToTrip

I like to do a combination of WBTB and DEILD. I'll wake up ~7hrs after going to sleep and get up for 20-30minutes then go back to bed and set an alarm for an hour later. Then go back to sleep, and when the alarm wakes me up I can DEILD really easily. Seems to work best for me.

----------

